# Identifiant Apple différent au compte Apple et sur les Mac et iPhone



## Mirou (13 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

J’ai subi un blocage de l’identifiant Apple pendant 12 jours. APPLE m'a envoyé un message hier pour débloquer mon identifiant  xxxxxxxxxx@orange.fr, c’est bien. Mais mes Mac et mon iPhone me demandent toujours le mot de passe d’un identifiant différent : xxxxxxxxxx@gmail.com (adresse actuelle). j’ai donc un identifiant apple (xxxxxxxxxx@orange.fr) que je ne peux utiliser puisque tous mes appareils ressortent un identifiant xxxxxxxxxx@gmail.com.

Je ne peux accéder par le site Apple à cet identifiant car il me propose un numéro de téléphone se terminant par 95 alors que le mien se termine par 01 ! Je suis donc coincé. Pourquoi mon compte APPLE est xxxxxxxxxx@orange .com et l'identifiant qui apparait automatiquement (sans possibilité de modifier) sur mes Mac est xxxxxxxxxx@gmail.com ?

Merci de me sortir de cet imbroglio.
rouzic michel


----------



## Mirou (14 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Contacte Apple.


Merci je les fais 3 fois: réponse Apple ne peut intervenir directement ;ils n’ont pas accès à leur logiciel ; ils ne peuvent faire que des manipulations que j’ai déjà faites.ils me disent qu’il faut retrouver le numéro de téléphone de terminant par 95; je n’ai pas trouvé.
Afin de supprimer l’identifiant relié au numéro 95 je demande si je ne devrais pas effacer totalement mon iPhone pour le remettre à zéro; pensez vous que l’identifiant sera alors disparu  sur iPhone et Macs puis je mettrai l’identifiant orange qui lui existe.je n’ai pas posé cela à Apple.Apple m’a seulement dit d’essayer de tout mettre à zéro.


----------



## Mirou (14 Juin 2021)

JE Vais essayer et si ça ne marche pas ,il me reste à acheter un nouvel iPhone.......voilà les conséquences de la sécurité poussée à l'extrême ou ne pas  avoir prévu la possibilité de supprimer un identifiant sans mot de passe ou de contourner l'exigence d'un numéro de téléphone par un autre moyen.Il faut toujours prévoir des possibilités  de sortie car un homme ne peut pas prévoir tous les cas.J'ai toujours lutter contre les tendances d'informaticien de tout enfermer....


----------



## ericse (14 Juin 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> APPLE m'a envoyé un message hier pour débloquer mon identifiant xxxxxxxxxx@orange.fr, c’est bien.


Bonjour,
Tu dis "*mon* identifiant xxxxxxxxxx@orange.fr", mais d'ou vient cette adresse ? 
Est-ce une de tes adresses (présente ou passée) ou bien n'a-t-elle rien à voir avec toi ?


----------



## Mirou (16 Juin 2021)

adresse passée mais supprimée.
l'affaire évolue avec apple ;un 4 ème expert  propose de déverrouiller non l'identifiant mais tous mes appareils avec l'aide des factures. je les recherche donc. 
Mais un essai sur un matériel (mac)se heurte à une nouvelle difficulté.Lors du déverouillage ,on me dit qu'on m'envoie un lien à l'adresse que je donne.Or je ne reçois rien quelque soit l'adresse indiquée.Mais je suis actuellement en partage de connexion (résidence secondaire)avec mob iPhone.Peut-être dois je utiliser un réseau WIFI?
qu'en pensez vous? j'essaierai la semaine prochaine, mais si vous pouviez me dire que la non réception du lien vient de là ,je serai rassuré.
merci


----------



## ericse (16 Juin 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> adresse passée mais supprimée.


Ok, et que se passe-t-il lorsque tu essayes de te connecter à https://appleid.apple.com avec xxxxxxxxxx@orange.fr (puisque Apple t'a envoyé un message pour le débloquer)


----------



## Mirou (16 Juin 2021)

bonjour,
avec mon adresse XXXXXXXXXXX@orange  tout se passe bien.Cette adresse est reconnu dans le compte APPLe que je consulte.Malheureusement ,tous mes appareils me demandent de me connecter  avec un autre identifiant  qui est XXXXXXX@gmail.com qui est un ancien identifiant  à moi....et je ne peux modifier l'identifiant qui apparait sur mes appareils.Il n'est pas reconnu sur le site apple  même avec un numéro de téléphone qui est celui d'un fixe que j'ai fermé depuis très longtemps.c'est pourquoi les gens d'apple me disent qu'il faut déverrouiller tous mes appareils. ....donc chercher les factures ,le magasin vendeur, la date de vente...C'est le résultat des mesures de sécurité qu"' apple a durci et du fait que les agents d'apple ne peuvent accéder au système.A mon humble avis , ils auraient du prevoir des sorties du système plus souples ,tout en étant très sécurisés. C'est un ancien analyste qui  vous le dit.
bonne soirée


----------



## ericse (16 Juin 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> avec mon adresse XXXXXXXXXXX@orange tout se passe bien.Cette adresse est reconnu dans le compte APPLe que je consulte.Malheureusement ,tous mes appareils me demandent de me connecter avec un autre identifiant qui est XXXXXXX@gmail.com qui est un ancien identifiant à moi....


Donc tu peux te connecter sur Apple ID avec XXXXXXXXXXX@orange, et vérifier si XXXXXXX@gmail.com est, ou n'est pas, une adresse secondaire du même compte :

Si c'est une adresse secondaire, alors il me semble que les 2 ont le même mot de passe.
Si ce n'est pas une adresse secondaire, c'est donc un autre Apple ID, et c'est celui-là qu'il faut faire débloquer par Apple.


----------



## Mirou (18 Juin 2021)

bonjour,
Ce n'est pas une adresse secondaire deXXXXXXXX@orange.C'est bien un autre AAPLE ID.Mais j'ai déjà essayer de le débloquer avec le conseiller apple.Mais lors du processus on me demande un numéro de téléphone se terminant par 95. Le seul que j'ai retrouvé date de plus de 10 ans est est un fixe .Lorsque je l'utilise Apple me dit que ce numéro est incorrect ....En outre si j'ajoute le XXXXXXgmail dans le compte apple de XXXXXXX@orange.fr., on redit que cet identifiant est déjà utilisé..... donc on tourne en rond...
J'en profite pour vous demander si le logiciel anyunlock prévu lorsqu'iphone ne reconnait pas l'identifiant apple pourrait être utilisé?


----------



## Mirou (21 Juin 2021)

bonjour,
J'ai donc procéder  au déverrouillage complet de mon iPhone et intégrant un nouvel identifiant  apple, qui évidemment n'est pas le même que celui de mes MACs.j'envisage donc de procéder peu à peu au déverrouillage complet de mes macs pour leur donner le même identifiant que mon mobile.
Les gens d'APPLE ne sont pas capables de le proposer ou le faire.Les soucis de sécurité paralysent  les analystes de APPLE ,et par conséquence permet le développement de procédures parallèles par les gens honnêtes .C'est une évolution néfaste de la société actuelle...que l'on constate dans d'autres activités.


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2021)

Je n’ai rien compris à ton discours complotists, mais l’important est que ton soucis soit résolu.


----------



## ericse (21 Juin 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> Les gens d'APPLE ne sont pas capables de le proposer ou le faire. Les soucis de sécurité paralysent  les analystes de APPLE ,et par conséquence permet le développement de procédures parallèles par les gens honnêtes .C'est une évolution néfaste de la société actuelle...que l'on constate dans d'autres activités.


Certes, mais je me souvient d'une époque pas si lointaine où les agressions violentes pour voler un iPhone commençaient à donner une mauvaise image à Apple, où des connaissances achetaient des écouteurs d'autres marques pour que l'on ne reconnaissent pas la forme caractéristiques des modèles d'Apple, de peur que l'on devine qu'à l'autre bout il y avait un iPhone caché.


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Certes, mais je me souvient d'une époque pas si lointaine où les agressions violentes pour voler un iPhone commençaient à donner une mauvaise image à Apple, où des connaissances achetaient des écouteurs d'autres marques pour que l'on ne reconnaissent pas la forme caractéristiques des modèles d'Apple, de peur que l'on devine qu'à l'autre bout il y avait un iPhone caché.


Alors ça je connaissais pas 
Là tu m'assoies !


----------



## Mirou (24 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je n’ai rien compris à ton discours complotists, mais l’important est que ton soucis soit résolu.


mon discours n'a rien de complotiste.Je dis seulement que Apple a durci ses règles de sécurité au point qu'elles gênent plus les gens honnêtes que les autres.Un ancien informaticien comme moi pense qu'on peut trouver des moyens qui permettent de lutter contre les hackers ou autres sans bloquer les gens honnêtes qui sont victimes ou ont commis une erreur.D'ailleurs  on sait que apple comme d'autres durcissent leur règles  en courant derrière .....
J'ai toujours lutter contre les tendances actuelles des informaticiens de fermer les logiciels.Les grands échecs de logiciels importants que l'on constate depuis plusieurs années sont dus à cette tendance.
je pense que l'on doit être constructif.
Lorsque j'aurai résolu mon problème ,je ferai un résumé p.our que d'autres collègues qui rencontrent mes difficultés trouvent des solutions Le système d'identifiant est mal conçu.Les experts d'apple partagent mon point de vue .En effet il n'ont guère de possibilités d'intervention car ils ne disposent que des méthodes imposées par leur direction  et qui sont  d'ailleurs publiées par assistance APPLE.
merci à tous.


----------



## Chris K (1 Juillet 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> Un ancien informaticien comme moi pense qu'on peut trouver des moyens qui permettent de lutter contre les hackers ou autres sans bloquer les gens honnêtes qui sont victimes ou ont commis une erreur



Une petite idée de comment identifier les honnêtes gens des autres ?


----------



## Mirou (7 Juillet 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Une petite idée de comment identifier les honnêtes gens des autres ?


il y a des moyens de ne pas pénaliser les honnêtes gens.Le problème est dans la conception du logiciel.Apple risque d'avoir des gros ennuis car ses utilisateurs perdent des musiques, films,logiciels payants etc...soit par simple erreur ou introduction d'un hacker.Le hacker lui a pu modifier le numéro de téléphone et les agents de APPLE ne le peuvent pas.Apple doit trouver une solution la justice les obligera.
Un contact avec le siège de IENA me confirme qu'il y a de plus en plus de cas comme le mien et qu'ils ont créé une cellule sur ce problème.Mais quel est le poids d'apple FRANCE face à apple USA?
il y toujours des solutions; il faut anticiper.....


----------



## ericse (7 Juillet 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> il y toujours des solutions; il faut anticiper.....


Une solution serait l'application de l'article 2276 du Code civil français, disposant que la simple "possession vaut titre".


----------



## Gwen (7 Juillet 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> il y a des moyens de ne pas pénaliser les honnêtes gens.


C'est qui les honnêtes gens ? 



Mirou a dit:


> Le problème est dans la conception du logiciel.Apple risque d'avoir des gros ennuis car ses utilisateurs perdent des musiques, films,logiciels payants etc...


C'est strictement impossible, tu es censé avoir une copie de sauvegarde de tes fichiers, impossible de les perdre du coup. 



Mirou a dit:


> soit par simple erreur ou introduction d'un hacker.Le hacker lui a pu modifier le numéro de téléphone et les agents de APPLE ne le peuvent pas.Apple doit trouver une solution la justice les obligera.


Là, en effet, c'est dommage qu'un employé Apple ne puisse pas faire ça. Mais est-ce certain, ce serait-ce pas le souci d'identification des honnêtes gens qui soit en cause pour le coup ? Si la justice décide en effet que la personne devant elle est honnête, bien sûr que Apple se pliera à l'injonction. Tu n'as plus qu'à faire appel à la justice, mais je doute que beaucoup de monde fasse la démarche.



Mirou a dit:


> Un contact avec le siège de IENA


IENA, c'est quoi ?


Mirou a dit:


> me confirme qu'il y a de plus en plus de cas comme le mien et qu'ils ont créé une cellule sur ce problème.


Une cellule, rien que ça. La négligence des gens est un marché d'avenir apparemment vu le nome de personne qui perde leur musique et n'avait pas fait de sauvegarde. Ce genre de problème ne devrait pas arriver, il faut sauvegarder, sauvegarder, sauvegarder (3 fois en effet).



Mirou a dit:


> Mais quel est le poids d'apple FRANCE face à apple USA?
> il y toujours des solutions; il faut anticiper.....


Donc, sauvegarder est déjà une belle anticipation. Anticiper c'est valable pour l'utilisateur également.

Conclusion, sauvegardez vos données importantes


----------



## Mirou (9 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Une solution serait l'application de l'article 2276 du Code civil français, disposant que la simple "possession vaut titre".


oui ,mais engager un procès coute cher et seules des sociétés ou association ont les moyens de le faire.Une autre solution à laquelle je répugne, est de contacter un hacker qui se fera payer bien cher.Je crains que l'attitude d'APLLE  favorise ,en définitive, les hackers derrière lesquels Apple court....


----------



## ericse (9 Juillet 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> oui ,mais engager un procès coute cher et seules des sociétés ou association ont les moyens de le faire.


Les associations de consommateurs sont là pour ça, mais je ne pense pas que la solution de l'article 2276 leur convienne vraiment : ce serait trop facile pour le voleur à l'arraché d'aller voir Apple et de se faire remettre le téléphone à zéro


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Juillet 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> mon discours n'a rien de complotiste.Je dis seulement que Apple a durci ses règles de sécurité au point qu'elles gênent plus les gens honnêtes que les autres.Un ancien informaticien comme moi pense qu'on peut trouver des moyens qui permettent de lutter contre les hackers ou autres sans bloquer les gens honnêtes qui sont victimes ou ont commis une erreur.D'ailleurs  on sait que apple comme d'autres durcissent leur règles  en courant derrière .....
> J'ai toujours lutter contre les tendances actuelles des informaticiens de fermer les logiciels.Les grands échecs de logiciels importants que l'on constate depuis plusieurs années sont dus à cette tendance.
> je pense que l'on doit être constructif.
> Lorsque j'aurai résolu mon problème ,je ferai un résumé p.our que d'autres collègues qui rencontrent mes difficultés trouvent des solutions Le système d'identifiant est mal conçu.Les experts d'apple partagent mon point de vue .En effet il n'ont guère de possibilités d'intervention car ils ne disposent que des méthodes imposées par leur direction  et qui sont  d'ailleurs publiées par assistance APPLE.
> merci à tous.


S'il n'y avait qu'Apple pour nous mettre des bâtons dans les roues de nos vies simples...
Sécurité, sécurité, l'insécurité (informatique/numérique) est partout et chaque boîte de te proposer de nouvelles règles, par exemple ma banque: jusqu'à ces derniers temps, lors d'un achat sur le net, je recevais un code par SMS; maintenant il faut avoir téléchargé leur appli "mon e-paiement" sur ton phone, c'est encore plus fastidieux (2 codes à renseigner). Comment font ceux qui n'ont pas de phone, d'ordi etc ?   Et si un jour, énorme panne internet/satellites/électricité (je ne suis pas du tout complotiste, mais y'en a qui doivent depuis longtemps mettre au point non pas une cyber-attaque mais plutôt une destruction physique de nombreux serveurs), ça fera mal, un gros covid informatique (et là je suis certain que tous les anti-vaccins courront tenter de se faire rétro-vacciner  ).
Bon, y'a des romans pour ça, mais...


----------



## ericse (9 Juillet 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> chaque boîte de te proposer de nouvelles règles, par exemple ma banque: jusqu'à ces derniers temps, lors d'un achat sur le net, je recevais un code par SMS; maintenant il faut avoir téléchargé leur appli "mon e-paiement" sur ton phone, c'est encore plus fastidieux


Ce n'est pas "chaque boîte", c'est bon pour tout le monde, dans le cadre de la directive européenne DSP2 (de 2015 quand même), visant à augmenter la protection des consommateurs contre les fraudes   

Si tu veux en savoir plus : 

https://www.01net.com/actualites/di...hats-en-ligne-a-partir-du-15-mai-2042347.html
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direc...rective_sur_les_services_de_paiements_(DSP_2)


----------



## Mirou (10 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ce n'est pas "chaque boîte", c'est bon pour tout le monde, dans le cadre de la directive européenne DSP2 (de 2015 quand même), visant à augmenter la protection des consommateurs contre les fraudes
> 
> Si tu veux en savoir plus :
> 
> ...


La protection des consommateurs c'est la réponse habituelle et qui empêche de voir plus loin.La protection des consommateurs dont se gavent certains informaticiens ne doit pas se faire au détriment des consommateurs.Et c'est possible .En tout cas ,on voit que les concepteurs courent toujours derrière les hackers.Peut-être devraient ils aborder le problème autrement ,par exemple en revenant aux vieilles méthodes de contrôle,informatiques ou non.
On vient de me citer le logiciel des inscriptions dans les facs que l'on a aussi fermé au point qu'une personne dont le numéro d'identification est erronée ,on ne peut rien faire......


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> La protection des consommateurs dont se gavent certains informaticiens


LoL je ne connais pas beaucoup d'informaticien qui prônent la protection des consommateurs, ça leur complique le boulot pour rien, et empêche de monétiser la vie privée des utilisateurs, vraiment là tu es à côté de la cible     

Mais on peut discuter du bien fondé ou pas de DSP2, et de sa bonne ou mauvaise application par les banques, la banque postale par exemple me semble complêtement à coté de la plaque, compte tenu de sa clientèle.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Juillet 2021)

Il faut quand même remarquer que plus il y a de "protections", plus on reçoit de spams ! (Moi et mon épouse, sur deux macs différents et adresses mail différentes, en recevons chacun au moins 4 par jour)


----------



## ericse (11 Juillet 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il faut quand même remarquer que plus il y a de "protections", plus on reçoit de spams ! (Moi et mon épouse, sur deux macs différents et adresses mail différentes, en recevons chacun au moins 4 par jour)



Ton observation est exacte mais quelle conclusion en tires tu ?

Pour moi c’est juste que plus il y a de monde utilisant les moyens électroniques de communication, plus il y a de malfaisant tentés d’en abuser, et plus il faut s’en protéger.


----------



## Mirou (16 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> LoL je ne connais pas beaucoup d'informaticien qui prônent la protection des consommateurs, ça leur complique le boulot pour rien, et empêche de monétiser la vie privée des utilisateurs, vraiment là tu es à côté de la cible
> 
> Mais on peut discuter du bien fondé ou pas de DSP2, et de sa bonne ou mauvaise application par les banques, la banque postale par exemple me semble complêtement à coté de la plaque, compte tenu de sa clientèle.


malheureusement ,je ne suis pas à coté de la plaque; les ennuis des consommateurs victimes des excès de contrôle sont bien là; et ce sont bien des informaticiens qui multiplient les contrôles comme l'explique bien un internenant; certes ce renforcement des contrôles se décide au plus haut niveau.la critique faite n'est pas du principe du contrôle ,mais de la confection de son application qui doit et sera ,j'en suis sûr repensée...


----------



## ericse (16 Juillet 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> malheureusement ,je ne suis pas à coté de la plaque; les ennuis des consommateurs victimes des excès de contrôle sont bien là; et ce sont bien des informaticiens qui multiplient les contrôles comme l'explique bien un internenant; certes ce renforcement des contrôles se décide au plus haut niveau.la critique faite n'est pas du principe du contrôle ,mais de la confection de son application qui doit et sera ,j'en suis sûr repensée...


Je veux bien quelques sources pour que l'on puisse discuter, quel est cet intervenant qui met tout sur le dos des "informaticiens" ?

Il y a des choses qui ne vont pas, j'ai cité La Banque Postale qui s'attends à ce que sa clientèle (agée) soient équipée d'un Smartphone par personne au foyer (l'app Smartphone ne peut être liée qu'à un compte, contrairement à la version tablette), mais tout globaliser sans distinction et faire porter la responsabilité sur un bouc émissaire impuissant ne permettra pas d'y voir bien clair.


----------



## Mirou (21 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Je veux bien quelques sources pour que l'on puisse discuter, quel est cet intervenant qui met tout sur le dos des "informaticiens" ?
> 
> Il y a des choses qui ne vont pas, j'ai cité La Banque Postale qui s'attends à ce que sa clientèle (agée) soient équipée d'un Smartphone par personne au foyer (l'app Smartphone ne peut être liée qu'à un compte, contrairement à la version tablette), mais tout globaliser sans distinction et faire porter la responsabilité sur un bouc émissaire impuissant ne permettra pas d'y voir bien clair.


je n'ai jamais mis sur le dos des informaticiens tous les maux.Les informaticiens comme chacun de nous, ne font pas tout bien; il y a une nuance .Mais je dis que le système qu'a mis en place Apple est trop fermé et gêne énormément les utilisateurs honnêtes. Et j'ajoute :c'est possible de l'améliorer et je crois savoir qu'ils y réfléchissent.; la qualité d'un individu est de se remettre toujours en cause. la précédente réaction montre que ce n'est pas la qualité première de certains informaticiens.Dommage.


----------



## ericse (22 Juillet 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> je n'ai jamais mis sur le dos des informaticiens tous les maux.Les informaticiens comme chacun de nous, ne font pas tout bien; il y a une nuance .Mais je dis que le système qu'a mis en place Apple est trop fermé et gêne énormément les utilisateurs honnêtes. Et j'ajoute :c'est possible de l'améliorer et je crois savoir qu'ils y réfléchissent.; la qualité d'un individu est de se remettre toujours en cause. la précédente réaction montre que ce n'est pas la qualité première de certains informaticiens.Dommage.


Remplace "informaticien" par "humain" et on est d'accord


----------



## Mirou (31 Août 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> je n'ai jamais mis sur le dos des informaticiens tous les maux.Les informaticiens comme chacun de nous, ne font pas tout bien; il y a une nuance .Mais je dis que le système qu'a mis en place Apple est trop fermé et gêne énormément les utilisateurs honnêtes. Et j'ajoute :c'est possible de l'améliorer et je crois savoir qu'ils y réfléchissent.; la qualité d'un individu est de se remettre toujours en cause. la précédente réaction montre que ce n'est pas la qualité première de certains informaticiens.Dommage.


----------



## Mirou (31 Août 2021)

Comme promis ,je vous informe d'une réponse de la société APPLe au problème dont j'ai fait part:
 Apple a bloqué mon compte APPLE pour la raison que le numéro de téléphone rattaché à mon compte doit se terminer par 95 ,alors que mon numéro se termine par deux autres chiffres et ce numéro a toujours été le mien depuis des décennies.Apres nombreux échanges avec leurs experts,,je n'ai pu récupérer mon ID Apple et ainsi perdu tous mes morceaux de musique payants,mes logiciels payants,mes films payants etc....
J'ai donc saisi le siège en Ireland qui a fini par me répondre par écrit:il leur est impossible de solutionner mon problème et qu'il comprenne que  la réponse finale ne peut me convenir.
J'ai la prétention de dire qu'il y a des solutions ,mais ils ne veulent pas les appliquer.
En conséquence ,soyez prudent dans l'utilisation de l'identifiant APPLE car vous risquez de gros ennuis.Un membre de leur Direction m'a dit que je n'étais pas le seul.Et certaines de mes connaissances prennent désormais des précautions.
bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2021)

Il ne reste plus qu'a porter plainte pour vole et peut être usurpation d'identité.


----------



## Mirou (8 Novembre 2021)

IL FAUT apporter des preuves et avoir un avocat compétent en la matière ce qui devient couteux, donc....je renouvelle mon conseil:verifier de temps en temps vos données d'APPLE ,vos codes etc.....


----------

